# Dwarf German Shepherd Dog



## Siese

While reading about the GSD, I came across the term "Dwarf German Shepherd dog". Having never heard of it, I looked it up and voila! There it was. I found one website in particular that had a lot of pictures of dwarf GSDs, and although it's in German, it's fairly self-explanatory. The website is: Pppy - Deutscher Schferhund - Zwergwuchs

Has anyone ever heard of this before? I read that they come with a lot of health problems, but they can live long and happy lives with proper care. They're pretty adorable! Anyone ever seen one/owned one?


----------



## Lucy Dog

It's a genetic mutation and definitely not something that should be bred for. From my understanding, they usually only live short and health plagued lives.


----------



## KZoppa

what Paul said.


----------



## Siese

I read that. I certainly wouldn't want to breed for the mutation, I just had never heard of it before and thought it was interesting! Didn't know if others on the forum were familiar with it and thought I'd share.


----------



## Kittilicious

I think they look like weird Pomeranians to me.


----------



## Snarly

Kittilicious said:


> I think they look like weird Pomeranians to me.


I agree, Pomeranian/Fox.


----------



## Kittilicious

Snarly said:


> I agree, Pomeranian/Fox.


Yeaa!!! The fox part is what I was thinking! I just sat and stared at it trying to figure out what it reminded me of! :laugh:


----------



## RhondaS

Hmm, very strange. Definitely not a fan.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Im not a breed standard person but it seems wrong,cute but wrong.The great thing about GSD puppies is they grow up to be medium to large beautiful dogs who are still puppies to their close loved ones.As for them being short lived; 10 to 14 years is to short all ready.


----------



## Chicagocanine

From what I have read about them they usually do not live long and happy lives, they are plagued with health problems and a shortened lifespan... They also tend to lose their hair due to hormone imbalances, and this can come with itchy/sore skin as well.

There are some types of dwarfism in dogs (ie achondroplasia) where the dogs are fairly normal/healthy. However the type that is generally found in GSDs is not one, it is connected with severe health issues.


----------



## sparra

Kittilicious said:


> I think they look like weird Pomeranians to me.


 I was thinking the same....it doesn't even look like a GSD:crazy:


----------



## Andaka

Dwarfism in the GSD is caused by a malfunction in the pituitary gland. This causes the dog to not develop normally -- size just being one way. it is NOT a good thing.


----------



## wolfstraum

they are absolutely as cute as can be!!!!!!!!!!! Imagine a very high drive GSD packed into a little 8 or 18 pound body!!!!

I had 2 - they were very healthy - hearts fine....as far as I know they are still alive - about 5 now....the genes can come forward for generations without expression and then POW! All are traced back to 3 showline males (Wienerau, Arminius and Mutz Pzeilterfarm <sp?>) according to the University of Utrecht who did a major DNA study on them.....I would have kept the male but my adult male was NOT happy with him!

Julia Priest in CA had one that lived to be 13 I think, and "puppy" who is in Germany and who has his own website was very accomplished in agility....if you keep the thyroid ones on meds, and you can keep their hair, they are quite cute and every bit a GSD in temperament!

Lee


----------



## Kingsj

A little more info on GSD dwarfism...
pituitary dwarfism in German Shepherd Dog, dwarf german shepherds, dwarf gsd, GSD dwarfism


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I had a friend who had a dwarf, didn't know it at first, but was apparent as a puppy, she was the sweetest little thing, looked like a real mini gsd, but yes, lots of health issues, she passed away by 2 years of age, her organs weren't functioning properly


----------



## mssandslinger

Thats almost sad to breed an animal knowing they wont live long or be healthy. IF there was an actual GSD but mini and healthy i would love it. but this looks nothing like a GSD


----------



## Debbieg

Benny's breeder has a dwarf GSD she kept back from a litter in 2001. His health was starting to fail in 2009 when I got Benny but she said he was doing great prior to this. 
Here he is with his pedigree, which goes back to the Wienarau lines Lee posted if you go far enough.

Hinterland's Little Pistol



Here is another link with more info. 

Pituitary Dwarfism in the German Shepherd Dog


----------



## critcho17

*Dwarf German Shepherd*

I have had a Dwarf German Shepherd since2004 he has had no major illnesses but lost his hair on the body at a year, great big feet for his size and fur on face feet and legs and the end of his tail.He looks like a puppy at nearly 10 years. Sadly he has just died at 9 years 10 months and is badly missed. If I can add a photo I will try.


----------



## jamsto

We own a dwarf german shepherd. He was not bred that way, but was born with the medical condition. Body is normal, but has crooked legs and walks on bent legs. He was adopted from an animal rescue and were told that he would have very limited mobility issues. We live on two acres and he covers the entire area. He does not know he has a disability and can conquer anything but stairs. He is now about 3 yrs old and is doing fine. He has no issues with his coat. Vet advises that he will have some arthritis issues with his bones, but at this point is doing great.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Wonderful hearing about people taking on pups with challenges and giving them the longest happiest lives they are able to!

:thumbup:


----------

